

UK: Suspects' DNA deleted due to 'Home Office incompetence' - tome
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23510899

======
dTal
This is a worryingly Daily Mail-y slant for a BBC article. This is a major
victory; keeping the DNA of people not convicted of anything was never legal,
the Home Office was _ordered_ to do this by the European Court of Human
Rights. In 2008. The characterization of this by Labour as a "loophole", as
well as the unnecessary focus on rape (even though nothing about this
specifically addresses rape) is a particularly brazen move that indicates that
a) They're playing party politics, and will take shots at absolutely anything
if it helps them score points and b) Their attitudes to human rights and
privacy have not changed over the past decade.

"It is not clear whether all forces are completely following the order or
whether some are trying to hold on to profiles ahead of a later appeal." This
is serious. What's not clear about it?

I really do worry about the BBC.

